# Beautiful Native American Deer carved wood and pyrography walking stick



## Riverwalker83 (Jun 20, 2019)

I found this walking stick at an estate sale recently. It's beautifully done with the hand resting on a doe's head. There's a piece of leather for the hand to rest on. There are symbols burnt into the stick all the way down. Half way down there is a bird carved into the wood. Animals and some symbols have small beads set into the wood. There is a #26 burned into the wood discreetly at one point. This is is the only identifying mark. Does anyone know anything about this stick? Who made it? Where it was made? When? Doesn't seem to have a ton of age on it. If I had to guess it was made 1980's or later. Possibly much more recently. At the same time it could have just survived in pristine condition and be much older but my guess is it's quite recent. I would love to know anything anyone can share. Thanks

Photos:


http://imgur.com/VJSV4QP


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

If you can identify the wood and the symbols that may give you an idea of what region it came from. It doesn't look all that old to me but then if it was only a display piece then it wouldn't have much wear on it.

Kind of looks like it's from the Southwest to me.


----------



## Riverwalker83 (Jun 20, 2019)

It almost looks like birch to me. Not sure though. The symbols do look southwestern kind of. It’s definitely either never been used or the rubber piece at the end was replaced since it was.


----------



## KenVA (Oct 30, 2018)

Nice looking cane. It looks like it's not that old, possibly something made for the tourist trade. The modern rubber foot and the clear coating of varnish or shellac makes it look like it was produced recently for this purpose. Also, the markings look to have been done with a modern wood burning tool. I like the way the made an eagles head out of the knot instead of just sanding it off.


----------



## Riverwalker83 (Jun 20, 2019)

I would agree with that KenVA. I’m pretty sure that’s the case. I’m just hoping to find out where and by whom it was made. The bird from the knot is definitely awesome! I think the deer is beautifully done as well.


----------



## KenVA (Oct 30, 2018)

I also just noticed the mountain symbol. It looks like a symbol or logo I've seen used many times here by businesses in central VA. It symbolizes the Blue Ridge Mountains. Could be a clue to the origin. Also, the #26 may be something either significant to the maker or just the 26th cane the maker made. Since the cane is so unique, I seriously doubt he made 25 others with this design before this one. If you ever do find the origin, please let us know. I'd be interested in the origin as well.


----------

